# Fuel Consumption when stationary



## Droop (Nov 21, 2007)

I have a Fiat 2.0 Diesel, can anyone give me an idea as to how long a litre of diesel would last when stationary (with the engine running of course)?


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Droop said:


> I have a Fiat 2.0 Diesel, can anyone give me an idea as to how long a litre of diesel would last when stationary (with the engine running of course)?


No matey but i would just say that deisels dont like being left on tickover for long periods as the hydraulic tappits can get straved of oil and wear out prematurely.

Phill


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

drcotts said:


> Droop said:
> 
> 
> > I have a Fiat 2.0 Diesel, can anyone give me an idea as to how long a litre of diesel would last when stationary (with the engine running of course)?
> ...


Does that apply likewise to buses and coaches and diesel generators?


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

No engine is best left on tickover. It causes all kinds of premature wear. 

I would guess you would use the best part of a gallon an hour? just a guestimation though  

It would be cheaper to run a genny if you want to charge batteries. 

Richard...


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

I have heard it can also glaze the cylinder?

Karl


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

er - why would you want to do that anyway? :?: :?


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

bognormike said:


> er - why would you want to do that anyway? :?: :?


Was that aimed at me? If so, I was told glazing was a bad thing and not to leave my engine running 

Karl


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

No Sorry, Karl - aimed at the original query  , why would you want to run on idle for a prolonged time?


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

Can't give you a definitive answer but can point you towards one, maybe.
The most common use for static constant running diesel engine is as generator. Look at sites like www.generators.co.uk and you will find that they quote litres per hour based on light loading. Problem is that they don't often quote cc capacity so you need to look up the engine with the manufacturer to find out what size it is in automotive terms.
The most efficient form of power is the constant speed diesel engine :lol: 
Provided adequate cooling is available, most diesel engines will run with less wear when on tick-over than with load and certainly with speed variation.
Hope that gets you underway with your research 8) 
Patrick


----------



## Droop (Nov 21, 2007)

*Reason*

The reason why I want or should I say need to do this at the moment.

I am away in Spain and my generator will not start and my leisure battery is totally kaput.


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Why would the fact that the engine is running but the vehicle is stationary cause more wear than if the vehicle was traveling? Is it to do with the low rpm?


----------



## AberdeenAngus (Jul 26, 2008)

clodhopper2006 said:


> Why would the fact that the engine is running but the vehicle is stationary cause more wear than if the vehicle was traveling? Is it to do with the low rpm?


Got it in one.

It's the low rpm and light loading that does it.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

> Why would the fact that the engine is running but the vehicle is stationary cause more wear than if the vehicle was traveling? Is it to do with the low rpm?


I was taught that the combination of low RPM and low load (compared to driving) caused a hard glaze to form on the bores and that this was a bad thing!! - leads to blow by, increased oil consumtion and poor mileage.

In this case I don't think that DROOP has a lot of choice and it is for a limited time. 
In such a situation as he describes then fuel usage and bore glaze is the least of his worries if the wife needs to run her hair dryer.

Generator engines are sized to match their output and will generally be under load (if not under load they will normally be off) so glazing is not a problem.

Vehicle engines are sized to move the vehicle so just running an alternator is as near 'no load' as you get.


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi , all just my twopenerth, how long is it going to take to glaze cylinders -- a very long time and it would probably wear off at the first sign of driving :lol: I remember the old ice cream van pulling up and basically ticking over all day on the sports field, it was about 25 years old with only 30 odd thousand on the clock,so it must spend a lot of time on tick over :lol: I cannot envisage a lot of premature wear just by letting it tick over to charge battery's-- obviously more fuel but still a lot cheaper than a genny :lol: 
terry
quick calculation if a one cyl uses about 1/2 gallon a day (Lister diesel saw) then it will be 4 x this amount say 2 gallon for about 4 hrs running,not very accurate or scientific but that's my best go :lol: 
terry


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Funnily enough I l was playing with my Scanguage today, and saw that my 2.7 litre Merc uses about 3.5 litres per hour on tickover. (mind you it wasn't warmed up when I saw that figure so it may be less when it is)


Andrew


----------



## pauwilson (May 24, 2005)

My Vectra 1.9cdti's on board computer shows instant consumption as l/ph when stationary rather than mpg. Just checked and it shows 0.3 gall per hr on tickover and 0.7 at fast idle (approx 1700rpm), so for the 2.0l Fiat I would go with 30 mins for 1 litre at idle & 15 mins at fast idle. 

If you are charging batteries this way then normal tickover is pretty much a waste of time, you need a fast idle to get that little extra bit of voltage to do any good - hence why I fitted a cheap cruise control which is actually a throttle hold.

Actually thinking about it, it's a very expensive and inefficient way to get power - at a guestimate about 4 quid an hour vs 1.50 for a cheap 2 stroke genny, with the bonus of 240v. 

Go out and get a 50 quid genny if they are available over there - payback is about 20 hours of running.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Before yoy get that £50 genny read this
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-55214-.html
tony


----------



## reflogoff11 (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi, 
Remember that a glazed bore does not hold oil. why dont you set revs up to around 1250 rpm.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Why do you not just take the m/h out and have a nice longish run (20/30 mile) enjoy the countryside, have a nice Tapas somewhere and the all will be tickety boo. 

Bob


----------

